# Chatterley Whitfield Colliery/Museum - July 2010



## Lost Explorer (Jul 5, 2010)

Lots of images here! A bit of history...

Chatterley Whitfield colliery is the most complete surviving large colliery from the peak years of the English coal industry – the late 19th and early 20th centuries. It survived because it was already a museum in the 1980s, when its contemporaries and competitors were swept away.

In 1937 Chatterley Whitfield was the first colliery in England to produce over one million tons in a year. At this time it employed almost 4,000 people. Nationalisation in 1947 led to a further period of investment above and below ground in the early 1950s, then production slowly declined until closure in 1976.

The site reopened as a museum in 1978, backed by the National Coal Board and Stoke-on-Trent City Council. The expectation was that this would be the National Coal Mining Museum. Former miners took visitors underground, into workings drained and ventilated by links to the then still operational Wolstanton colliery across the city. However,Wolstanton closed in 1985, and the museum could not sustain pumping and ventilating costs... in 1993 the museum closed. 
















Impending Demolition?





















Thanks for looking! The site is rather large and these shots are only of a portion! Still plenty left to explore!

Security is very active on site and there is a lot of asbestos for anyone thinking of going. Some of the signs also had bullet holes in!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 5, 2010)

Some great stuff left on site...really enjoyed seeing this. I almost got to see this on a meet three years ago, but couldn't fit it in because of my coach journey back. Wish I'd have stayed for it now! 
Good pics and write-up, LE.


----------



## AdeyB (Jul 6, 2010)

Went here on a school trip, about 1991. One of my best days at school. Doesn't appear to have changed much to be honest. Great pics.


----------



## scottyg100 (Jul 6, 2010)

That looks like an amazing explore, great photo's thanks for posting


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 7, 2010)

Fascinating place - really like those old Lancashire boilers in pic 4.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Jul 7, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Fascinating place - really like those old Lancashire boilers in pic 4.



Thanks! Thats my fav too


----------



## The Kaiser (Jul 14, 2010)

I knew it was a mistake for me to post this place even in private forums, as I knew it would end up in the public realm quickly. I'm surprised it stayed a secret this long tbh.
DHL kept it under wraps why couldn't you?

In a way I'm glad that it's out here now, as hopefully this place will be fully sealed soon and that way pikkeys won't get in here and trash this unique place!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 14, 2010)

The Kaiser said:


> I knew it was a mistake for me to post this place even in private forums, as I knew it would end up in the public realm quickly. I'm surprised it stayed a secret this long tbh.
> DHL kept it under wraps why couldn't you?



I'm not sure it's been that much of a secret, tbh. If you read my post on this thread, you'll see that it was known about (and explored) as long as three years ago. So, the info about the site may not have come from your posting after all.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Jul 14, 2010)

I just searched for stoke on trent and came across a few places on various sites! Saw it on 28 days so thought id give it a shot!

[ame]http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=46292[/ame]

I don't mind it being removed if its a sensitive site!


----------



## The Kaiser (Jul 14, 2010)

Lost Explorer said:


> I just searched for stoke on trent and came across a few places on various sites! Saw it on 28 days so thought id give it a shot!
> 
> http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=46292
> 
> I don't mind it being removed if its a sensitive site!



It's the* winding house *I have issue with...

I know the rest of the colliery has been done many times, but you went with DHL earlier this month and couldn't find a way into the winding house, I then told you guys how to get into the winding house museum which I've posted in the members area of another forum (and left annon on my website) and now it's been thrown about in public... it'll get locked down!

The rest of the colliery is fine, I don't have a problem with that, its the steam engines in mint condition I wish to preserve for others.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Jul 17, 2010)

The Kaiser said:


> It's the* winding house *I have issue with...
> 
> I know the rest of the colliery has been done many times, but you went with DHL earlier this month and couldn't find a way into the winding house, I then told you guys how to get into the winding house museum which I've posted in the members area of another forum (and left annon on my website) and now it's been thrown about in public... it'll get locked down!
> 
> The rest of the colliery is fine, I don't have a problem with that, its the steam engines in mint condition I wish to preserve for others.



Well they have been removed now 

This is the first time I have been at all, but yeh I went with DHL. Anyway all removed now, I will also be removing some off my personal site to protect the interior


----------

